# Honda Powered BlackMax opinions?



## silsurf (Sep 27, 2018)

*I am looking for a new generator, thinking a Honda and need approx 7,5000W. I saw this at Sam's Club and it seems perfect. But before I plonk down $999, I would love to hear an opinion on the unit*

*https://www.samsclub.com/sams/7500w-generator-honda-gx390-gas/prod22041931.ip*

Thanks,


Henry


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

The GX390 is one of the best engines out there for that size range. The features of the generator end look to be fairly cutting-edge. Price-wise for a non-inverter 7500W genset, it's a bit higher than the competition, but has features and Honda reliability in its favor.


----------



## silsurf (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks so much!
For someone who is new to generators, can you please explain the inverter non-inverter preferences? 
In my case, I will be using a generator solely for backup power to my home, which is currently wired in the garage for a 220 twist lock plug.

Henry


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

silsurf said:


> For someone who is new to generators, can you please explain the inverter non-inverter preferences?
> In my case, I will be using a generator solely for backup power to my home, which is currently wired in the garage for a 220 twist lock plug.


 For that application, the only inverter generators I know of that would suffice would be the $4000 Honda EU7000IS 7KW or the $3500 Yamaha EF6300iSDE 6.3KW sets. (Comparison attached)

"Inverter generators are a relatively recent development, made possible by advanced electronic circuitry and high-tech magnets. These are generally generators that output AC current like most traditional generators, but that current is then converted to DC, and then “inverted” back to clean AC power that maintains a single phase, pure sine wave at the required voltage and frequency.

Because these units employ the technologies used by both generators and inverters, they are perhaps most correctly called “inverter generators” but since people tend to simplify terminology, “inverter generator” often gets clipped, sometimes to “inverter” and sometimes to “generator” which leads to confusion as to what is what and which one is being discussed. In spite of this lack of clarity, both terms are commonly used to refer to inverter generators, even by the manufacturers. 

(As a side note, it should be mentioned that Inverter Generators are also sometimes called “I-Generators”, but seriously, don’t we already have enough “I-things” in this world!)"


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

tabora's explanation of inverter units was excellent. But it glossed over some of their practical benefits. 

They produce a cleaner electrical output than non-inverter generators (sometimes called contractor generators), which is good for sensitive electronics. 

They are also quieter, and use less gas. In part because they only need to spin their engines fast enough to produce the required wattage. Non-inverter generators must spin at a constant 3600 RPM, to produce 60 Hz power. But inverter units can spin slower when powering a light electrical load, and their inverters will still produce 60 Hz power regardless of the engine's speed. They speed up as the load increases. But this helps keep them quiet when powering a partial load.

Unfortunately, inverter units are more expensive, as was said. And, the inverters under ~6000-7000W only produce 110V. So if your generator input panel expects 220V, the sub-6000W inverters (110V output) wouldn't be a great choice. 

For your original question, the Honda engines are excellent, as tabora said. The features of it are interesting, with the Bluetooth app. I'd be more concerned about the generator side of it, I guess. Even without a Honda engine, most engines these days seem pretty reliable. So you want to make sure that the actual generator works reliably, is built well, etc. 

The reviews at your link seem good, though there aren't many of them. Maybe look at similar capacity units from the same brand, to get a feel for how their machines hold up over time? You obviously don't want a situation where the engine is bulletproof, but the rest of it starts to give trouble after 3 years.


----------



## Gizmo (May 21, 2013)

If you are planning to power your home then please consider the total cost you might incure if a generator provides bad voltage to your home appliances! Today these items are more sensitive to variations in supply voltages with all the electronics included in them. Construction equipment may tolerate fluctuations but not your, TV, refrigerator, furnace or air conditioners and etc. Buy an inverter-generator for your home. It will use less fuel and supply better quility power. Note: Insurance companies may not cover damage done to your home appliances by back feeding your home with a generator! Home whole house standby generators, correctly wired with a transfer switch, may be covered.


----------



## HR91 (Oct 21, 2018)

I bought a champion 5000 and when Hurricane Sandy hit here in NJ I ran it for 12 days straight. Only turning it off to check oil. I bought the dual fuel kit for it thankfully. As petrol was not around here. This gen worked great!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

That's awesome. You were using propane as the alternate fuel, I'm guessing? I've had to wait in a long line for gas, but I've never looked into propane availability during an extended outage. At least with a dual fuel kit you can use whichever is available, vs a complete propane conversion. That's really nice. 

Though he was discussing Black Max, so yours is a different brand, correct? Just trying to make sure I'm not misinterpreting something.


----------

